# RETAKES and a new photo  Hope these are better than before.  C&C Please  Thank You



## photo guy (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are some retakes and a new photo. I started to take photos tonight at sunset and continued for roughly an hour or so.  Hope these are better than the last bunch from the park.  Some were with Tripod and some were not. C&C Welcome. Thank You

Bonus:  Taken with my Kodak P&S no flash used, no tripod used.  This photo is showing part of the old campground that the park used to have




#1 DCSF0662  f/2.8, 1/25 sec.,  ISO-800, no flash, Auto mode Taken with my Fuji with no Tripod.  This photo shows part of the playground across from the duck pond in the zoo area.




#2(T)  DSCF0717  f/3.1, 1/45 sec., ISO-800, no flash Taken in Landscape Mode with my Fuji WITH TRIPOD.  Taken from the main entrance road area going into the main zoo area via crossing the main bridge.



#3(T) DSCF0688  f/2.8, 1/4 sec., ISO-800, no flash, Auto mode  Taken with my Fuji WITH TRIPOD.  This bandshell area is across from the old campground in the main area before the zoo part. This is also the same spot my parent's were married.



#4  DSCF0647  f/2.8, 1/60 sec.  ISO-100, no flash, Shutter Priority Mode taken with my Fuji w/o tripod. Photo of the duck pond walkway taken from just before the main zoo parking lot.



#5  DSCF0646  f2.8, 1/12 sec. ISO-100 no flash used, Taken in Aperture Priority Mode with my Fuji w/o Tripod. Same view as above.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you're gonna get it, here.
So prepare yourself.
I give you an E for effort.
And a D for determination.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 25, 2011)

All I am going to say is GO HERE>>> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...t-shots-christmas-lights-c-c.html#post2432998

examine! learn! Emulate!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm afraid they really aren't very good.

In a few of them, the background might be decent if you had a foreground element.  Basically, they lack a subject.

Do you, perhaps, have an example of something that you are looking to achieve?  Perhaps, if you will give us a link to something that you are impressed with and would like to do something similiar to, we could tell you how to do it.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 25, 2011)

To cgipson1: I just checked it out. Thanks


----------



## Juice (Dec 25, 2011)

The first one is the same as your last ones. Blurry, and a picture of nothing.

2. Looks better that anything you've put up yet since you can actually see what the lights are attached to, but the lack of tripod is killing you. 

3. Great, you used a tripod, but why is the severe majority of the photo black? Crop it. This still falls victim of not knowing what the lights are attached to.

4. Better, you can see a little of what is going on here. Composition needs work though. It looks like your subject is the gazebo, so get closer to it and shoot that.

5. Why did you post this? Underexposed, throw it out.

6. Lack of tripod apparent, try again with a tripod. I would get closer to the arches and shoot those, since I'm not really sure what you're trying to show here.

When you use a tripod, you can do any exposure you want, so open up the shutter. 

These are a little better than the last set you posted, but you are making the same mistakes even after people stressed the importance of using a tripod. Why?


----------



## photo guy (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't have any links to post. Sorry.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 25, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I don't have any links to post. Sorry.



Well, crap, now you are going to make me be Bitter Jewler.

If you can't show us an example of what you are trying to achieve, can't figure out how to take the shots you want to take, and won't apply the advice already given, why do you keep posting?

Seriously, I want to know.  I, honestly believe many of the members of this forum can take a shot of anything and can explain to others how to do the same thing.  Sometimes, it may come down to needing additional equipment but we can tell you how it's done.  What I can't do is explain to somebody how to take a shot of something when they can't tell me what they are trying to achieve.

What are you really trying to accomplish in these threads?  How can we help you achieve that?


----------



## photo guy (Dec 25, 2011)

To Juice: I use a tripod a lot for my other photography (emergency scenes) and wanted to try something different with the new photography (all other). I chose to switch off using both cameras tonight with to see what I could do.  I do not use the Kodak much so I decided to use that tonight too.  I do have some photos from back in October that I took with the Kodak P&S when I had it mounted on my monopod if you want to see those as they are nicer than tonight.  The reason why I posted some of these photos like this is to show I was changing my setting on my Fuji when I was using it to see which would work more for this.  I am sorry if it didn't impress anyone.  Thanks for the C&C.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

I am trying to learn more photograhy of all different areas other than what I am majoring in right now (emergency services / emergency scenes). I know it takes time and that is fine.  I normally don't take photos of christmas lights and thought it would be something different to learn on as far as lighting and night shots.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it may have been the self promotion and the build up , that did you in.
All in all, these look pretty much the same as your last time out. In other words this is a re-run of the last epic event.
We all know what happened with that thread.

I do hope you continue to improve though.
There is nothing wrong with trying.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am curious about one thing! In other threads, we ALL stressed "USE" a tripod! And yet, in every shot.. you specifically mentioned that you DIDN'T use a tripod.. like you were trying to tell us something! Why??????


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks LightSpeed


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I am trying to learn more photograhy of all different areas other than what I am majoring in right now (emergency services / emergency scenes). I know it takes time and that is fine.  I normally don't take photos of Christmas lights and thought it would be something different to learn on as far as lighting and night shots.



But what were you trying to learn?  Yes, those are Christmas lights.  They are also recognizable as Christmas lights, so from a purely documentary sense, you were successful, but the pictures don't speak to me.  They don't make me wish I was there.  They just look like a snap shot of Christmas Lights.

In a lot of cases, some photographers seem to forget how important the subject is.  None of these photos have an interesting subject.

When I think of Christmas Lights, I think of brightly lit homes, an inviting presence, foreground elements including lit Reindeer or Santa's or even inflatables(done tastefully) or mangers or at least some sort of foreground element, a Christmas Tree in the window, and smoke coming from the Chimney.  Just close your eyes and imagine it.  Now that's a photo worth taking.

The photos you are trying to take lack a subject, lack a theme, and wouldn't be interesting even if they were perfectly captured.  Yes, as others have pointed out, there are some composition issues, but the composition issues are primarily being caused by subject issues.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

To cgipson1: I did label which pictures I DID USE A TRIPOD on.  It is labeled above each shot if a tripod was used or not.  So please don't say I didn't when I did on some. Thanks


----------



## Juice (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> To Juice: I use a tripod a lot for my other photography (emergency scenes) and wanted to try something different with the new photography (all other). I chose to switch off using both cameras tonight with to see what I could do.  I do not use the Kodak much so I decided to use that tonight too.  I do have some photos from back in October that I took with the Kodak P&S when I had it mounted on my monopod if you want to see those as they are nicer than tonight.  The reason why I posted some of these photos like this is to show I was changing my setting on my Fuji when I was using it to see which would work more for this.  I am sorry if it didn't impress anyone.  Thanks for the C&C.



If you are satisfied with them, then that's all that really matters. However, if you are posting them here, then you are looking for ways to make them better, so you are going to hear about it.

Taking night shots without a tripod is not what I would consider "trying something different", and I'm sure that will be the general consensus here. The key to night shooting is the ability to keep the camera perfectly still, so wavering from that is going to continue to produce photos like these. 

If you want to try something different, try different angles, compositions, etc... just keep the damn camera still!


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Thanks LightSpeed


Don't get all down on yourself.
This stuff isn't easy.

Start paying attention to what some of these cats are telling you.
A year from now you'll laugh about this.


----------



## Jake_NN_Bake (Dec 26, 2011)

It seems like most of these pictures are from a vantage point seen by any passer-by. Look for the interesting angle, the play of lines, or a line of lights. Something out of the ordinary will make your pictures catch someone's eye. Even if there are technical problems, like underexposure etc, a uniquely composed image will shine through.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> To cgipson1: I did label which pictures I DID USE A TRIPOD on.  It is labeled above each shot if a tripod was used or not.  So please don't say I didn't when I did on some. Thanks



Ok.. let me rephrase my earlier post... why did you only use tripod on 2 out of 6 shots, even after we all stressed that it would be a good idea?


----------



## brush (Dec 26, 2011)

Read this blog: How to shoot christmas lights

Those steps are what I followed to do the picture you were asking me about in the other thread. The biggest difference I see in setup (aside from composition) is your exposure time. I didn't see your last thread when everyone was telling you to use a tripod...but I don't think they meant to put your camera on a tripod & then shoot with a 1/45 shutter speed. Leave that thing open for a few seconds. Try setting your ISO to 100 or 200, aperture of maybe 8 or so, that way your shutter will need to stay open long for good exposure and you'll make full use of the tripod. Set your shutter release to timer so that you don't shake it when pushing the release button. then follow all the steps outlined in The Strobist's blog I linked to, time of day, white balance, composition, the whole shebang.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

brush said:


> Read this blog: How to shoot christmas lights



Brush.. that is really nice of you!!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

I do have more from tonight using a tripod. I will put some more up in a reply on here if anyone wants me to including a close-up of the gazeebo.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Brush


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I do have more from tonight using a tripod. I will put some more up in a reply on here if anyone wants me to including a close-up of the gazeebo.


Do you know what a histogram is?

It's a representation of the data that you have captured.  Generally, they build from the beginning, peak towards the middle, and coast back down...almost like a hill.

Yours go straight up and straight back down...basically meaning, you captured very little detail.

If you do a bit of research on the subject, look at what you are producing, I think you might figure out your issues.  Good luck to you.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 26, 2011)

Shutter speed is way to slow for handheld shots.  Night shots should be taken with a tripod - the advice in your last thread was valid! 

I'm with Kerbouchard here.  You say you are trying to learn more photography of all different areas - which is great. Once you have the basics of photography you can pretty much do any type of photography (to an extent) IMO. As long as you know how shutter speed, aperture and ISO work and how they affect each other then you already have a pretty good foundation. Metering modes are pretty important as well - do you know the different metering modes on your camera? Do you know what they do specifically? Do you know when to use them? Depth of field is important but with a point and shoot you probably have a pretty big DOF anyways. 

When you are doing emergency/fire photography how do you take the pictures? Do you use a tripod/monopod? How do you choose your settings or do you let the camera choose them? Why? Are you just going there and snapping away or do you put thought into each and every photo?

From what I've seen on here: You've been photographing for the fire department for around 2 years. This does not mean you aren't a beginner. I've been using a point and shoot (film then digital) since I was 10 - it wasn't until a few months ago that I actually understood how to take a photograph. I was great at taking snapshots - I mean who isn't. A lot more goes into a photograph then just pointing the camera and pushing the button. 

Everybody is willing to help you here but you haven't really told us what level you are at.  

Compare photo #3 and #4 - In #3 you shot at ISO 800 with a shutter speed of 1/4 and aperture 2.8...now look at #4 ISO 100 f/2.8 and 1/60 and it is really underexposed. Do you understand why these 2 photos came out so differently?

My advice would be to read up on exposure then take your camera and practice what you read. You don't even have to leave home.  Go outside during the day, if you can, and play around with manual mode.  You don't have to shoot in manual mode but its helpful to learn with.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Here are 2 more that were taken with a tripod on Christmas Day 2011.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Here are 2 more that were taken with a tripod on Christmas Day 2011



This last one you posted is by far your best example.  Personally, I would turn it into a vertical crop and get rid of the left and right aspects of the image.  Then I would straighten it a bit.

But _finally,_ you have a foreground interest and a subject.  Nicely done.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

I have read up a little on a histogram but not enough to really understand it enough yet. I plan to keep reading up on it.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you MTVision. I am getting my books back out to reread them this week to help understand some of the basics more. When I am on fire scenes, I used to just keep snapping away but over the last 3 months I have actually put in some thought into my photos to hopefully get some better shots besides some of the kinds that the dept or members like or want.  I just received a monopod in late September from a relative who was getting rid of unwanted items and I put it to use in October at the FD Open House when I was able to go up in the Snorkel truck for some ariel photos.  I used my P&S on it and the photos came out nice and clear.  On regular scenes I used to just hold the camera but have been using my tripod almost all the time now on scenes.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank You Kerbouchard. I am going to try and get back down to the park tonight as traffic will be lighter and I can get a little closer to get is straighter. There was a ton of traffic so I couldn't get close without zooming. The park has a large road network in it and I was across the road from the display with my cameras and my tripod but had to stand off the road and on some ice and snowpack so I couldn't get it as straight as I hoped.  I will try again. Thanks.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 26, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I have read up a little on a histogram but not enough to really understand it enough yet. I plan to keep reading up on it.



Well, the last post was a good example.  Look at the histogram of the original.  Notice the abrupt peak and abrupt decline.  Then, crop it to a vertical orientation with just the left of the building and on the right, just before the blue lights reach their lowest point.  Then look at that histogram.

The same image, but with a slightly different crop.  If you can figure out why you have the drastic difference, you will be well on your way.  Good luck to you.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank You Kerbouchard. I will read up on it and try it.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just rereading through and figured I would just give some more info. The subject was to be the Christmas lights. I know they are not perfect by a long shot but I am trying to learn how to do them better. I did use a tripod on some photos (as recommended) and did go earlier (as recommended) to see if that would help. I feel it did help on some of the photos I did, but not on all as a group. Thank you for helping make this a better learning forum this time for me by being polite. I appreicate it.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 26, 2011)

Photo Guy, These ARE better but there is still too much black space in them.  At all times in these shots they are low light enough to warrant the use of a tripod.  

Two pieces of advice:

1/ Don't name people who you are finding unhelpful, it's better to ignore them when they are not on point or are being rude.  Also try to tell the difference between rudeness and firmness.  Sometimes there is a very fine line between them.  It's also VERY hard to tell tone on the internet, so it's easy to misunderstand and to be misunderstood.  You do need to have fairly thick skin if you are going to learn everything you need to.

2. I did advise you in a pm to read a bit more and learn a bit more before you post.  I'm not saying you shouldn't post at all, just find something simple without the complications of low light or difficulties.  Work on your exposure and composition.  You may well have limited control over your exposure settings but you are the one behind the viewfinder and it's you who is responsible for framing the shot.  Make sure you are really happy before you push the shutter.  Review and edit them carefully(there's no valour in not editing, digital photos nearly always need some kind of editing, even if it's only a little sharpening.).  unless you ahve a specific question about a shooting situation, try and post just a few, perhaps 3 of what you consider to be your best shots after editing.  Use some examples from your reading and state in your [post what it was you were trying the achieve and the challenges you faced in getting the shot.  If it's not good enough, don't post it here at all. You have to be the one running your quality control.  This means you have to know what you are looking for and why you like a shot. this will involve more reading, but have patience and keep learning, that way you don't end up risking other people losing patience with you.


----------



## reissigree (Dec 29, 2011)

I still can't tell if he's a troll or not.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

reissigree, your post above has nothing to do with this thread so why did you post it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is you're trying to accomplish with your photographs. If it's just documentation then great, but in that case you need to use the flash to light up your scene. My first reaction was "Wow, these are dark!" It took a second look to figure out there was a car in the shot in #2.

A rule of thumb you need to keep in mind is always use a tripod when you're shooting in low light. You don't get extra points for the steadiness of your hand. 

If you decide to try it again work on your focus and crispness. Once you get that licked you can work on exposure and then composition.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Wow.


I know.  I agree.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 29, 2011)

reissigree said:


> I still can't tell if he's a troll or not.



reissigree, by dredging this thread up (instead of just posting your opinion on the other already active thread) you are behaving more trollish than photoguy ever did. What's the point in that?

Seriously, what is it about the holidays that brings out the drama llama in everyone? (myself included, apparently). Argh.


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2011)

I've already had to clean this thread out once already; If users have a private problem with another member of the site either try to resolve the problem through private messages with the person, ignore them or use the site ignore feature to remove their posts from view. If you feel that there is a problem worth moderator action then use the report button (small triangle in the lower left corner of every post made under a users profile). 

Otherwise leave personal attacks/insults/jabs off the forum.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2011)

tpg: i dont know if you saw this thread that was posted earlier..

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/267492-info-those-new-photography.html

there are four VALUABLE links in there..

particularly #3, http://www.photographymad.com/pages/view/10-top-photography-composition-rules

read through all of that... twice...

then read the rest. and more and more and more...


also... on your christmas lights... what camera are you using.. and what length of exposure...

if you got the composition nailed down better, and used a longer exposure they would look much better.


----------



## PictureBox (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a beginner forum. As I see it, lots of folks are critiquing as though this is expert-professional work. 

I don't think your photos are bad for what you're working with it. 

Play with your shutter speed some and your ISO. 

Keep cracking at it and most of all...make it fun!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Picture Box!


----------



## mishele (Dec 29, 2011)

We are all experts here.......LOL


----------



## Juice (Dec 29, 2011)

PictureBox said:


> This is a beginner forum. *As I see it, lots of folks are critiquing as though this is expert-professional work. *
> 
> I don't think your photos are bad for what you're working with it.
> 
> ...



That's the way it should be! If you only critique it to a novice level, then you're only going to make novice advancements. Strive to be the best!


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 29, 2011)

PictureBox said:


> This is a beginner forum. As I see it, lots of folks are critiquing as though this is expert-professional work.
> 
> I don't think your photos are bad for what you're working with it.
> 
> ...



You're not seeing the full picture.  Photo Guy had posted pictures almost exactly like this before and had posted these after being advised to shoot earlier and to use a tripod.  Yes, it's a beginner section.  But surely he wants to make progress?  He won't get there by sugar coated words. These images are generally pretty bad.  Too much black space, weak composition and shooting way too late.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

naptime, on most of the christmas light photos that I have posted this month I have used my Fuji FinePix S1500 10mp w/ 12x optical.  I was changing my settings as I kept taking photos to see which would work better due to some issues with lighting when I zoom in on certain section (would turn out all black from lack of light). I mainly used SRAuto, SP (Shutter Priority), and some manual.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you Overread. I have alread talked with some via PM about this and used the Ignore feature to on some.


----------



## reissigree (Dec 29, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> reissigree said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't tell if he's a troll or not.
> ...


I've been reading every one of his posts for days and in multiple threads people have advised him to use a tripod when in low light. He hasn't done this once. If you look through his posts, people try to help him and he ignores them. He causes nothing but conflict.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 29, 2011)

reissigree said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > reissigree said:
> ...



I've been reading along too, and do agree with your take on the guy. But how on earth does bringing up an old thread and calling him a troll help with any of that?

He's been given some really good advice by several others. Either he is going to take that advice, or not. Calling him a troll will not affect the outcome either way.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

To: reissigree; If you state you have read these multiple times including tonight then you would notice on this one thread that I labeled above each photo if tripod was used or not and I did start this photo session that day EARLIER that the last time.  I am still learning and I want to be able to do both tripod and non tripod at night so I can gain more experience that way so when I am not doing regular photos and am on a FD scene I can since I can't always use a tripod on scenes for the duration of a call when I am moving around a lot. It is nice when I can use one on scenes (which I have been) but it is not always an option and that is why I posted these as examples of my night work. I do have others that I posted in another forum posting showing FD scenes where I DID USE A TRIPOD at night to show how those look compared to these with no few if any replies. Any other issues, PM me. Thanks


----------



## PictureBox (Dec 29, 2011)

> You're not seeing the full picture.  Photo Guy had posted pictures almost exactly like this before and had posted these after being advised to shoot earlier and to use a tripod.  Yes, it's a beginner section.  But surely he wants to make progress?  He won't get there by sugar coated words. These images are generally pretty bad.  Too much black space, weak composition and shooting way too late.



All right, I take it back. All of it


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 29, 2011)

I just think you need to pick a different subject. Yeah, it's nice to venture into other areas of photography, but...sometimes your intended subject just isn't interesting.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> (would turn out all black from lack of light).



this is why i said long shutter.

look at the pictures i posted of downtown on christmas eve.

it was so dark, i couldn't even read the lcd to see what any settings were.

but i used a tripod, and i used a cable release, and i set the camera on bulb mode. i left the shutter open for 30 seconds.

the pictures look like it's 8 o clock at night. not midnight and pitch black.

and that was the first time i have ever taken a picture at night with a long exposure. ever.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2011)

picturebox, i disagree.

the point of posting and ASKING for c&c is assuming that you want to get better.

you dont get better if people dont point out whats wrong.

and when they do, you must listen, follow the advice, and put it to practice. otherwise you are wasting your time and others.


i would never ask for advice if i dont truly want to hear it. and more importantly, if i have no intentions of trying it out.


and i would not ask for advice, if what i really want is sugar coating and cherries on top.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you rexbobcat.  I am done with taking Christmas light photos for the year anyway so no more of those pics wil be put up til next year.  Now I will continuing on my nature / animal shots, buildings in town, and my FD photography.  Besides, I was / am getting sick of all of the bashing over the XMAS photos anyway.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Thank you rexbobcat.  I am done with taking Christmas light photos for the year anyway so no more of those pics wil be put up til next year.  Now I will continuing on my nature / animal shots, buildings in town, and my FD photography.  Besides, I was / am getting sick of all of the bashing over the XMAS photos anyway.



if you dont try to better yourself with compostition, your c&c isn't going to be any different, no matter what your subject is.

i dont recall seeing any bashing. i did however see lots of people offering advice. 

i've offered advice as well. and will give one more piece... don't ask for c&c if you don't want to hear what people have to say.

if you want to hear what people have to say, then be prepared to follow some of that advice.


i know you do a lot of FD photos.. do you work for the FD?


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you naptime. I am still learning and have a ways to go on a lot of parts but I can't always use a tripod depending on what I am photographing. I also don't have a camera that I can do remore photos with as my Fuji is my best camera at the moment. (Can't upgrade due to finances / slow down with work).  I will keep trying to improve.


----------



## naptime (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> Thank you naptime. I am still learning and have a ways to go on a lot of parts but I can't always use a tripod depending on what I am photographing. I also don't have a camera that I can do remore photos with as my Fuji is my best camera at the moment. (Can't upgrade due to finances / slow down with work).  I will keep trying to improve.



but even that fuji has bulb mode correct?

i have a finepix j38 and it has bulb bulb mode. i also have a kodak m340 and it has bulb mode.  both were purchased for less than 100 bucks. 

forgive me if you've posted it before.. but what model fuji do you have?


regardless, camera model has nothing to do with composition or tripod use.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

I am the OFFICIAL Volunteer Fire Photographer.  My dad used to be a FF, Brother is a FF/Paramedic, Cousin Paramedic.  My brother, cousin, and I all used to be with this dept. that I am doing photos for as Explorers through the Boy Scouts when we were all in High School.  The current chief and a battalion chief went to school with our parents so I have known them all my life.  I decided to go to a massive fire call 2.5 years ago and another one 6 days later to get my own photos but knew how they don't have hardly any at the station so I decided to take them a copy from each on cd and was asked that day if I would be their photographer.  They don't have the funding for a paid position, to have their secretary go back to full time, and also fill one empty position on the responder roster so that is why I am a volunteer.  It is my way of giving back to the community and to them for all the help growing up and learning about their job and I am enjoying it as now I have even gotten involved in other funtions there as well to help show what they do day in and out by photographing it or even being hands on.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

The Fuji has a pop up flash and that is it as far as that. No seperate mode that I have found and I have been through the different settings even in the menu / set up part to find out.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 29, 2011)

The Fuji has a pop up flash and that is it as far as that. No seperate mode that I have found and I have been through the different settings even in the menu / set up part to find out.  Fuji FinePix S1500  10mp w/ 12x optical


----------



## MTVision (Dec 29, 2011)

photo guy said:


> The Fuji has a pop up flash and that is it as far as that. No seperate mode that I have found and I have been through the different settings even in the menu / set up part to find out.  Fuji FinePix S1500  10mp w/ 12x optical



bulb mode has nothing to do with flash if thats what you mean. Bulb mode allows you to have the shutter open for longer then 30 seconds. But, I don't believe your camera has bulb mode.  I think you can only do 8 second exposures...no longer


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

*""" OFFICIAL """!!!!*    You really should stop waving that around.. because many people that don't know any better will equate Official with Professional. Because *"OFFICIAL"* makes it sound like you SHOULD know what you are doing! And we know better, don't we?   

(oops... I forgot, I wasn't supposed to post in your threads, or you were going to WHINE to the mods that I was being mean to you! Sorry bout that! I don't like being threatened....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 29, 2011)

You are sooOOOoo gonna get warned!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You are sooOOOoo gonna get warned!



Yes.. I know! But isn't it funny how universally disliked a certain individual has become in such a short period of time?


----------



## PictureBox (Dec 29, 2011)

naptime said:


> picturebox, i disagree.the point of posting and ASKING for c&c is assuming that you want to get better.you dont get better if people dont point out whats wrong.and when they do, you must listen, follow the advice, and put it to practice. otherwise you are wasting your time and others.i would never ask for advice if i dont truly want to hear it. and more importantly, if i have no intentions of trying it out.and i would not ask for advice, if what i really want is sugar coating and cherries on top.


 Totally agree, I wasn't speaking about all the users. Just certain, more obvious users. I'm all for critiquing, I would like to see new photographers inspired to continue and not Discouraged.  I now understand that Photo Guy can take the hit and learn from hard critics. I am new to this forum and for that maybe I spoke out of place.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you Bitter Jeweler. It makes me feel good about my work for the FD.  I just got home 30 min. ago from another apartment fire.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you MTVision. I will dig out my manual this weekend and go through it to double check that I am not wrong, but I don't think it does.


----------



## reissigree (Dec 30, 2011)

DSC_0112 by reissigree, on Flickr

 I just stepped outside my front door and took this snapshot. You just need to work on your composition. Pick a subject that the viewer will see and understand, not be distracted by strands of lights everywhere.

EDIT: 35mm F/1.8 ISO 100


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> I am the OFFICIAL Volunteer Fire Photographer.  My dad used to be a FF, Brother is a FF/Paramedic, Cousin Paramedic.  My brother, cousin, and I all used to be with this dept. that I am doing photos for as Explorers through the Boy Scouts when we were all in High School.  The current chief and a battalion chief went to school with our parents so I have known them all my life.  I decided to go to a massive fire call 2.5 years ago and another one 6 days later to get my own photos but knew how they don't have hardly any at the station so I decided to take them a copy from each on cd and was asked that day if I would be their photographer.  They don't have the funding for a paid position, to have their secretary go back to full time, and also fill one empty position on the responder roster so that is why I am a volunteer.  It is my way of giving back to the community and to them for all the help growing up and learning about their job and I am enjoying it as now I have even gotten involved in other funtions there as well to help show what they do day in and out by photographing it or even being hands on.




Will you please stop?
I ask you this as someone who is on your side and wants to see you progress with your photography.
I am NOT being mean here BUT. You bump your threads, you report people ( and I hate tattletales) and you post images that lack severely.
You ignore good advice, and you continue to pound it on people how you're OFFICIAL.

I tell you this as someone who actually likes you and is actually in your corner.
NOBODY CARES ABOUT THAT SHYT. They want to see you improve. They don't want to continually hear about the official fire dept crap.

Dude, look at Naptime...............his first time out on a night shoot..........blowing peoples minds.
He listened and learned. Now , why can't you do that?
This is not the fire department forum. 

Photography, more than anything else, is supposed to be fun. Yes it takes time and a lot of learning.
Even tho I haven't realized them yet, I already know the rewards are great.
Have fun with this, because you can do it. I have faith in you. Nobody else does. But I do.
You don't let anyone tell you that you can't do anything , man. Or you're not good enough.
Is this what you really want? IF SO, you'll find a way and being official won't have a damned thing to do with it.

And stop reporting Gipson over meaningless BS.
He's one of the best guys here. See that.

PG, you're under funded and you're out-gunned.
Just like me. We can sit here and complain about it...........or we can do something about it.
So what's it gonna be?

Yes, I'm afraid it's true.
I am Lightspeed alright. And I approve this message.

PS : quit reporting Gipson. Come on man.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 30, 2011)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Will you please stop?
> I ask you this as someone who is on your side and wants to see you progress with your photography.
> I am NOT being mean here BUT. You bump your threads, you report people ( and I hate tattletales) and you post images that lack severely.
> You ignore good advice, and you continue to pound it on people how you're OFFICIAL.
> ...



I think I love you Lightspeed!


----------



## photo guy (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW, I answer someones question from just a little earlier in the thread and now I am hated again. Oh Well. Quite a lot of people don't like me for my paying job when they see me at their doors and now I am hated here.  Should've known with all of the rude / bashing replies that were being posted.


----------



## JH100 (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> WOW, I answer someones question from just a little earlier in the thread and now I am hated again. Oh Well. Quite a lot of people don't like me for my paying job when they see me at their doors and now I am hated here.  Should've known with all of the rude / bashing replies that were being posted.



Ditch the dang thin-skinned attitude you keep copping and your problems will go away. You're being told how people think you're crossing the line and instead of learning from it, you get ugly.


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 30, 2011)

MTVision said:


> I think I love you Lightspeed!



I've heard that before a few times. Got the notches on the headboard to prove it.
lol


----------



## enzodm (Dec 30, 2011)

To follow better the good advices you received here, *forget* auto mode, landscape mode, and any other substitute of the brain. This is the kind of scene you cannot automatically take. The reason why you don't use tripod when you need, is because you do not know how long will take - the first picture is at 0.5 seconds, too much even for a trained hand, but is a camera choice, not yours. So, forget also the Kodak camera: no manual mode, which the Fuji has (do not complain for it, is not bad: it has even a night mode with tripod, from the manual, but there is no need for it). 
8 seconds max exposure  is sufficient, if you follow the Strobist indications linked by someone, and choose the right time of the day: not fully dark, but just after sunset. 
Put f/8, ISO 100, and the start around 1 second shutter time, experimenting with shutter only, until the image is good.* On tripod, always.* 

This is not sufficient to take interesting pictures, but at least they will be technically ok. As many told, even if you think the main subject of your pictures is christmas lights, you have to communicate that they are the subject. And thus you should put them in context in some way, e.g. by making some of them a real subject, or finding a fictitious subject to balance them (look at the fountain in picture #2 here). As is, the perceived subject is *some dark desert place*, barely illuminated by coloured lights. *No joy*. 
It's not like documenting fire damages in an apartment: or, if you think that for you is the same, then there is no need for c&c .


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2011)

This has got to be a wind up, a 2 year old child could do better


----------



## naptime (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> WOW, I answer someones question from just a little earlier in the thread and now I am hated again. Oh Well. Quite a lot of people don't like me for my paying job when they see me at their doors and now I am hated here.  Should've known with all of the rude / bashing replies that were being posted.



are you a grown man or a 14 year old girl?

come on dude. get some thicker skin.

either accept the ADVICE being given to you, or go away.

you cry at every little thing that someone gives to you. and they have all given you ADVICE. valuable advice.

you need thicker skin.


i was in your corner too. i've tried to give you HUMAN advice, as well as photography advice from one new guy to another. but you don't want to hear what anyone has to say unless they are feeding you cotton candy and brushing your hair with a velvet brush at the same time.

you obviously are in the wrong place if you want to be cuddled and told that your work is beautiful and is already perfect.

my 16 year old daughter was told flat out that her pictures SUCKED. instead of crying about it, she said THANKS FOR THE HONESTY, and asked what she could do to make them better. AND THAT WAS HER FIRST PHOTO THREAD !!!

surely you have thicker skin than a 16 year old girl?

you are making it very very hard to help you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

MTVision said:


> I think I love you Lightspeed!



NO NO NO!! Don't encourage him!  lol!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 30, 2011)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!! Don't encourage him!  lol!



Roflmao! Did lightspeeds head just get bigger! It's blowing up like a balloon!! Hahahahaha jk!


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 30, 2011)

photo guy said:


> WOW, I answer someones question from just a little earlier in the thread and now I am hated again. Oh Well. Quite a lot of people don't like me for my paying job when they see me at their doors and now I am hated here.  Should've known with all of the rude / bashing replies that were being posted.



Seriously, man? This is over the top. Nobody here hates you. We don't even know you. The only emotion I sense from anyone is frustration that you seem to be taking good advice for granted and that you don't react well to criticism. You feel you are being bullied, but your behaviour is only helping perpetuate that feeling.

We are all here to have some fun and learn what we can from those who are more experienced and knowledgeable. If we're lucky we'll make a few friends along the way.

I have three pieces of advice for you.

1) Use a tripod when it's dark outside (yes, even when it's cloudy) and it's not an inconvenience to do so. Get a monopod if it works better for you. I bought my first one for $20, but it did the job. You don't get bonus points for holding a camera rock steady for a full second of exposure time.
2) Read as much as you can about exposure, focus and composition. There is a lot of good advice here and articles on the web that you can find. Adorama's Learning Center might be a good place to start.
3) Adjust your attitude! Be pleasant, cheerful and humble and your experience here will be much better.

I feel like you're taking the role of the school nerd. This is not a high school cafeteria. No one is beating on you for fun. Everyone is striving to become a better photographer and to help their peers accomplish the same goal.

Get with the program and take the good and the bad in the spirit it's intended. Above all, don't make this personal!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 30, 2011)




----------

